# Photos up for Los Cabos resort



## buzglyd (Sep 5, 2020)

Not sure if I’ve seen this in a thread yet. The new resort is listed under Mexico now. The initial photos of the rooms look great.

No points chart yet. Count me intrigued.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 6, 2020)

I am intrigued too. I saw this a week ago and it said, "Call Agent for Reservations." I was curious about the points chart but they could not provide any info. This is definitely on my list after Covid depending on the points.  If points are too high or AI mandatory, will trade RCI for other properties because there are many nice Cabo resorts without AI to trade on my list. Nice resort and it has a swimmable beach.


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 6, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am intrigued too. I saw this a week ago and it said, "Call Agent for Reservations." I was curious about the points chart but they could not provide any info. This is definitely on my list after Covid depending on the points.  If points are too high or AI mandatory, will trade RCI for other properties because there are many nice Cabo resorts without AI to trade on my list. Nice resort and it has a swimmable beach which is a plus.



I don't think there is any way AI will be mandatory. It may be optional because the Casa Dorada side of the Resort has it. It's a bHC resort but a short reservation window won't bother me because it's just a two hour flight from here and it's not uncommon for us to pop down to Los Cabos on a moment's notice.

I just got back last night! Ready to go again!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 6, 2020)

Agree about the short res. window. We are a short flight away in N. Calif. Would love to go but still wary of Covid and Mexican Govt not reporting or under-reporting to attract tourists.


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 6, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Agree about the short res. window. We are a short flight away in N. Calif. Would love to go but still wary of Covid and Mexican Govt not reporting or under-reporting to attract tourists.



Occupancy is very low right now and the sanitizing protocols were very good. All workers were masked up everywhere. 

Everyone has different risk tolerance. I ride motorcycles on the street so that explains mine.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 6, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> I don't think there is any way AI will be mandatory.


I hope not, but all of the other Cabo resorts that we can book in HGV went to AI mandatory last year, so I wouldn't bet the farm on it.  It would be a first if a fully HGV went AI mandatory.

Kurt


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 6, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> I hope not, but all of the other Cabo resorts that we can book in HGV went to AI mandatory last year, so I wouldn't bet the farm on it.  It would be a first if a fully HGV went AI mandatory.
> 
> Kurt



This will be a HGV resort where all the others are affiliates. My guess is the AI became mandatory to drive traffic to the HGV property. I'll bet the farm and a couple tractors.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 6, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> I don't think there is any way AI will be mandatory. It may be optional because the Casa Dorada side of the Resort has it. *It's a bHC resort but a short reservation window* won't bother me because it's just a two hour flight from here and it's not uncommon for us to pop down to Los Cabos on a moment's notice.
> 
> I just got back last night! Ready to go again!



HGVC is doing some really screwy things with bHC reservation windows. Liberty Square in Charleston and The Bay Forest Odawara in Japan are both bHC and have the standard 9 month HGVC club booking window. Los Cabos might have the same.

I am very intrigued by this resort, too.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 6, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> This will be a HGV resort where all the others are affiliates. My guess is the AI became mandatory to drive traffic to the HGV property. I'll bet the farm and a couple tractors.



I agree.


----------



## GregT (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes, the pictures on the website look good -- I look forward to learning more about this property!   Buzz, did you just get back from this property, or from Cabo in general?  Thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 7, 2020)

GregT said:


> Yes, the pictures on the website look good -- I look forward to learning more about this property!   Buzz, did you just get back from this property, or from Cabo in general?  Thanks!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Hey Greg, I was at Grand Solmar Land’s End for a week. I would go back tomorrow!


----------



## GT75 (Sep 7, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Liberty Square in Charleston and The Bay Forest Odawara in Japan are both bHC and have the standard 9 month HGVC club booking window.  Los Cabos might have the same.






Looks like it will be similar.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2020)

Wow! that resort looks amazing. Wish we lived on the west coast.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 7, 2020)

dayooper said:


> HGVC is doing some really screwy things with bHC reservation windows. Liberty Square in Charleston and The Bay Forest Odawara in Japan are both bHC and have the standard 9 month HGVC club booking window. Los Cabos might have the same.
> 
> I am very intrigued by this resort, too.



It's still early. Let's wait and see when they open reservations if they change the windows. That scheme seems strange to me, unless they are using bHC as another feature sell retail premium to owners at these sites as a way to get 15 day earlier booking into NYC and DC. Doesn't seem to do much for existing bHC owners if they don't get early access into res at these resorts.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 7, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It's still early. Let's wait and see when they open reservations if they change the windows. That scheme seems strange to me, unless they are using bHC as another feature sell retail premium to owners at these sites as a way to get 15 day earlier booking into NYC and DC. Doesn't seem to do much for existing bHC owners if they don't get early access into res at these resorts.


It does seem strange.  Maybe the "bHC" label just gives them the 50:1 Honors conversion rate, and that is the main differentiator at these resorts?

Kurt


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 7, 2020)

Anyone want to purchase here retail?


----------



## BK2019 (Sep 8, 2020)

I like the fact the 1 bedroom will have 2 bathrooms and the 2 bedrooms units will have 3 bathrooms. Now they just need to start using murphy beds instead of pullout couches.


----------



## SHG (Sep 8, 2020)

So is this resort simply a name change (with some internal room modifications) from Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort to Lo Pacifica Los Cabos? From the Interval website: Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort is located on the premises of the Hilton Los Cabos, and is surrounded by beautiful landscapes.....









						Look at this beautiful resort I found on IntervalWorld.com.
					

Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort, San José del Cabo, Baja California Sur 23400, Mexico



					www.intervalworld.com


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 8, 2020)

SHG said:


> So is this resort simply a name change (with some internal room modifications) from Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort to Lo Pacifica Los Cabos? From the Interval website: Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort is located on the premises of the Hilton Los Cabos, and is surrounded by beautiful landscapes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wonder that myself. Maybe a 50/50 mix? The Casa Dorada also has all inclusive. The only Casa Dorada I've stayed at is the one on Medano beach.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Sep 8, 2020)

buzglyd said:


> I was wonder that myself. Maybe a 50/50 mix? The Casa Dorada also has all inclusive. The only Casa Dorada I've stayed at is the one on Medano beach.



It’s a hotel conversion. I was there last fall and they were gutting a whole wing (East wing?) of the resort. I don’t think it will be AI mandatory because the hotel isn’t. I actually didn’t know there were AI options at the hotel. Might have to check that out next year!


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 8, 2020)

Ckhawaii said:


> It’s a hotel conversion. I was there last fall and they were gutting a whole wing (East wing?) of the resort. I don’t think it will be AI mandatory because the hotel isn’t. I actually didn’t know there were AI options at the hotel. Might have to check that out next year!



Casa Dorada has an AI code and non AI code on Interval.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Sep 8, 2020)

Casa Dorada is on Medano Beach in San Lucas. But those interval pictures are of the Hilton.... now I’m confused. Is the spa on property called Casa Dorada ?


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 8, 2020)

Ckhawaii said:


> Casa Dorada is on Medano Beach in San Lucas. But those interval pictures are of the Hilton.... now I’m confused. Is the spa on property called Casa Dorada ?



Casa Dorada has multiple locations.


----------



## SHG (Sep 10, 2020)

Look, Casa Dorada does have 4 different locations. The ONLY location we are referring to in this string is called Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort, (coded DOR in Interval). The reason we bring this resort up is because it is actually part of the Hilton Los Cabos. So this means that the Hilton Los Cabos will have hotel rooms and timeshare rooms for Casa Dorada and the new Hilton La Pacifica.  However, what I find interesting is that the Casa Dorada page on Interval has a link to the Hilton Los Cabos web page. There no longer seems to be a web page for the Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort on the Casa Dorada home page where they list all of their other resorts. So is Casa Dorada Spa and Golf going away, to be taken over by Hilton La Pacifica? That is the question....


----------



## Zenichiro (Jan 11, 2021)

Does anyone know if Los Cabos is all inclusive?


----------



## GT75 (Jan 11, 2021)

Zenichiro said:


> Does anyone know if Los Cabos is all inclusive?



None of the other bHC nor HGVC are, so we think not.  It doesn't state that it is on the website.   They do have some nice restaurants on the property.   It is closest to Cabo-San Jose.


----------



## Zenichiro (Jan 11, 2021)

Okay I saw that they charge $30 for breakfast on their website but no mention of anything else. 
I just figured with the extreme point price it may be All inclusive for everything else.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Jan 12, 2021)

Have they released the point chart yet ?


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 12, 2021)

Ckhawaii said:


> Have they released the point chart yet ?


Yes. Very high unfortunately.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Jan 13, 2021)

14,000 points for a 1 bedroom?! In Mexico?!Pass 

have they said when it will open?


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 13, 2021)

I believe it was supposed to open this month but with the new CDC regulations going into effect, it has to be a total crusher.


----------



## BK2019 (Jan 23, 2021)

I just came across a this video of a Studio unit.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 23, 2021)

Ckhawaii said:


> 14,000 points for a 1 bedroom?! In Mexico?!Pass
> 
> have they said when it will open?



Might be worth owning for low point costs in about 5 years when resales pop up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Magus (Jan 23, 2021)

Yeah it’ll be interesting to see the MFs on them


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 23, 2021)

The resort looks beautiful, however cooking in that unit would be impossible. Especially compared to free Diamond breakfast at the hotel. I wonder if HGVC members can get breakfast in the hotel similar to  the District/Embassy Suites arrangement. 

Now I am curious to see a 1 bdrm kitchen.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 23, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The resort looks beautiful, however cooking in that unit would be impossible. Especially compared to free Diamond breakfast at the hotel. I wonder if HGVC members can get breakfast in the hotel similar to  the District/Embassy Suites arrangement.
> 
> Now I am curious to see a 1 bdrm kitchen.


----------



## Zenichiro (Jan 23, 2021)

Not a great review on the video


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 23, 2021)

Zenichiro said:


> Not a great review on the video



I couldn’t watch it, between his creepy accent and the constant zooming I felt sick to my stomach.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT75 (Jan 23, 2021)

Obviously, this wasn't an HGVC promotional video.


----------



## GajaDreams (Jan 24, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> I couldn’t watch it, between his creepy accent and the constant zooming I felt sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I will work on my accent and the zooming in the future. ;-) 
In the meantime, I might be able to answer some questions about the place.


----------



## GajaDreams (Jan 24, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Obviously, this wasn't an HGVC promotional video.


No... this is a Hilton traveller's vlog.


----------



## holdaer (Jan 24, 2021)

GajaDreams,

Couple of questions:

1.  What side of the hotel is La Pacifica?
2.  Do you have a video of the 1BR and 2BR?

I know the point values are high but it seems the 1BR/2BR units might be worth it. 

Thanks.


----------



## BK2019 (Jan 24, 2021)

I heard there are 7 2BR, 6 1BR and 61 Studios.  Needless to say they will be pretty hard to get even at those point levels.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Jan 24, 2021)

I’m pretty bummed about the point levels. We have lived in Guadalajara for almost two years and getting to Hawaii has been a pain, even before covid. Was hoping to use my points at the new resort now that FA is AI in Cabo and the Cancun resort is very subpar.


----------



## GajaDreams (Jan 25, 2021)

holdaer said:


> GajaDreams,
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...



1. Not perfectly sure, since it isn't really separated. You use the same front desk and so on. In my opinion, it must be the wing on the right side of the picture. In that area, there were still some construction sites. I've marked our room from the review with an arrow. We also tried out a room in the hotel, which was in the center of the main building.




2. Unfortunately, 1BR and 2BR were not available mid of December (La Pacifica opened on Dec 10). But you will find some promotional videos on YouTube on those room categories.

Alex


----------



## GajaDreams (Jan 25, 2021)

Zenichiro said:


> Okay I saw that they charge $30 for breakfast on their website but no mention of anything else.
> I just figured with the extreme point price it may be All inclusive for everything else.



And by the way: it's not an all inclusive resort.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 25, 2021)

@GajaDreams Thanks for the review and the information. I found it quite helpful.

1) Are there roads/paved trails (off the main highway) out in front of the hotel where it is safe to go running?
2) Did you get a chance to check out the workout room and could tell me if it has elipticals and where the room is located?
3) Do you know where the 1 and 2 bdrms are located in the wing?
4) Did you see a separate HGVC owners lounge? (By Hilton Club Owners lounge may offer breakfast and appetizers for HGVC owners.)


----------



## GajaDreams (Jan 25, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @GajaDreams Thanks for the review and the information. I found it quite helpful.
> 
> 1) Are there roads/paved trails (off the main highway) out in front of the hotel where it is safe to go running?
> 2) Did you get a chance to check out the workout room and could tell me if it has elipticals and where the room is located?
> ...



1) No. From the highway, you enter the hotel area. The pics at Google StreetView are still valid:
Direct entry from the highway (although there is a bus stop on the right side, so basically you even can cross the highway  - I leave it up to you, if this is safe enough):




As soon as you pass the gate, there is nothing, besides the parking lots, where you could go running.




2) In the pic you also see the location of the workout room.
From some distance, you can see it also in the video:





Here also a pic from the gym. Looks like ellipticals.





3) Unfortunately not.

4) I didn't see any special lounge. But don't want to exclude, that there might have been one in some hidden corner.
Though the HGVC is completely integrated into the "standard Hilton" - they share front desk and everything. The only difference were the black instead of blue "clean stay" stickers. 

In my other video you see some more impressions from the resort and also few images at the end from breakfast. Was a good selection by the way, if you get the full breakfast (not just the continental).

Basically a nice resort.






Alex


----------



## tah (Jan 25, 2021)

holdaer said:


> 2.  Do you have a video of the 1BR and 2BR?



Not a video, but the HGVC site has virtual tours of all room types (of the entire property actually)








						La Pacifica Los Cabos, a Hilton Club | Hilton Grand Vacations
					

Unlock the magic of Mexico with Hilton Grand Vacations timeshares at La Pacifica Los Cabos, an unparalleled luxury resort offering the ideal coastal setting.




					www.hiltongrandvacations.com
				




Scroll down the page vertically until you see the  "Interactive Tour" heading. 
Scroll through the options horizontally and follow the "tours" by clicking the arrows in the picture.  You can tilt/pan/rotate the view by clicking and holding in the picture (but not on an arrow) and then moving the mouse.  Not sure about the mobile experience but it provided a fairly comprehensive understanding of the property on a desktop.
The tours of the rooms are at the right end of the horizontal options.


----------



## SkyBornDancer (Jan 26, 2021)

GajaDreams said:


> I will work on my accent and the zooming in the future. ;-)
> In the meantime, I might be able to answer some questions about the place.



Personally, I quite liked the video and your accent was fine. I thought the visuals were extremely nice for a video blog. If I had one critique, it would be that what to do there or nearby was not clear. Maybe that belongs in a separate video  "If you want to learn more about what to do at and around this resort, see our video titled..." 

It does seem like an extremely expensive choice. Thanks for making the video


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you @GajaDreams for the info. I like the thoroughness and honesty of the video. The resort is beautiful but my biggest concern is the remoteness of the resort since we don't rent cars in Mexico. May work for a short stay in which we don't plan to leave the resort.

Have you reviewed the Waldorf Astoria in Cabo?


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 26, 2021)

holdaer said:


> 1.  What side of the hotel is La Pacifica?



I've stayed at the Hilton hotel before.  Based on the photo, La Pacifica is on the East side of the resort.

The hotel is very nice - it has one of the few "swim-able" beaches as most places there are serious riptides and undertow.  You still need to be careful but you can at least go in the water versus other resorts in the Tourist Corridor.

The hotel is also reasonably far from Cabo San Lucas or San Jose del Cabo.  You're in for a bus/taxi ride there and back if you need to go into either town.  As mentioned in the video - there isn't much around except the resort (and the resorts North and South).  You'd need to get groceries delivered or taxi/rent a car into Cabo San Lucas for Costco or whatever.

As I said - the hotel is very nice.  When I head back to Cabo however I'll probably try to trade into the Bonito Rose as it is in town and on the other swim-able part of the beach.


----------



## GajaDreams (Jan 29, 2021)

SkyBornDancer said:


> Personally, I quite liked the video and your accent was fine. I thought the visuals were extremely nice for a video blog. If I had one critique, it would be that what to do there or nearby was not clear. Maybe that belongs in a separate video  "If you want to learn more about what to do at and around this resort, see our video titled..."
> 
> It does seem like an extremely expensive choice. Thanks for making the video


Thanks for the feedback. Will add some information on the possibilities around in the future. That's a great idea!


----------



## GajaDreams (Jan 29, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thank you @GajaDreams for the info. I like the thoroughness and honesty of the video. The resort is beautiful but my biggest concern is the remoteness of the resort since we don't rent cars in Mexico. May work for a short stay in which we don't plan to leave the resort.
> 
> Have you reviewed the Waldorf Astoria in Cabo?



Right. It's absolutely fine for a couple of days, but very isolated. Uber is quite ok with less than 200 Pesos (<10$) to the city. 

The Waldorf is one of my favourites in Mexico. But the price level is insane. At least you can have a walk around and are located directly in Cabo San Lucas.
But see for yourself ;-)

Alex


----------



## letsgobobby (Feb 27, 2021)

Someone alluded to free breakfast in the hotel part of a resort for Diamond hgvc guests at ES in Chicago bHC. Is that an official benefit? Does that benefit exist anywhere else in the hgvc system?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 28, 2021)

letsgobobby said:


> Someone alluded to free breakfast in the hotel part of a resort for Diamond hgvc guests at ES in Chicago bHC. Is that an official benefit? Does that benefit exist anywhere else in the hgvc system?



It exists at The District in DC. Cannot go into the owners lounge if not an owner but can get the Embassy Suites full breakfast in the hotel downstairs. (IMO the Embassy Suites breakfast is better). It's a nice perk since the rooms have no kitchen.  Not sure if that perk still available with Covid and new hotel owners.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m going to give it a shot for a few nights once it opens, but Grand Solmar and Cabo Azul have ruined me for San Lucas and San Jose respectively. I don’t mind renting a car since driving in the area is so simple but I do like my adult beverages and that takes driving out unless it’s just running to the grocery store or something. Uber availability has made it much better than the monopolistic taxis with their sky high rates.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 28, 2021)

@buzglyd is Grand Solmar the RCI resort on Sunset Beach?


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 28, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @buzglyd is Grand Solmar the RCI resort on Sunset Beach?


No that’s the original Solmar resort. Grand Solmar is II only.


----------



## BK2019 (Mar 14, 2021)

La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club is now bookable online.


----------



## NascarGuy (Mar 14, 2021)

BK2019 said:


> La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club is now bookable online.



Thanks for the heads up. Just booked the week before Thanksgiving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

